# Picking up WHFB



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

After picking up The Lost, Gaunt's Ghosts (I couldn't find The Founding or The Saint), and finishing Ravenor I want to branch out and get into WHFB. Actually it's kind of funny since I have an old "World of Warhammer" book from back in the 90's on my shelf. I first got into it back in the late 90's and I've read it thousands of times :biggrin:. So far in the Warhammer universe I've read the Ultramarines Omnibus, Grey Knights Omnibus, Eisenhorn, Ravenor, Purge the Unclean, Innocent Proves Nothing, the Imperial Guard Omnibus, Let The Galaxy Burn, Horus Rising, A Thousand Sons and Tales of Heresy. 

I read the first few pages of the Witch Hunter omnibus today and liked it. The setting isn't completely unfamiliar as I know the basics and the older fluff. Also reading the first few hundred pages of The Legend of Drizzt, Vol. 1 and plenty of other books makes fantasy realms more comfortable. (Which reminds me...I need to finish that one.) Anyways where do I start? My favorite character of all time in WHFB has always been Nagash. I see that they have Nagash the Sorcerer and Nagash the Unbroken in stores so that seems to be my first choice. What about Malekith? Or the Shadow King? Should I skip Time of Legends for now and pick something else up? Witch Hunter seems like a great read and I've heard a lot about Gortex and Felix.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

It depends. The Time of Legends series deals with the history of the Warhammer world and is an excellent way to set yourself up for the modern day tales of Warhammer. But I would probably go out and get the some of those Omnibus books first. They're all great reads, especially the Gortex and Felix books, and you get all the stories in a series, in order, a big plus that ensures that you won't have to hunt for individual novels that you're missing in the series.

Ultimately, it all depends on what you want to read.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Bill King is an excellent buy. I'd also recommend Genevieve Undead (by Jack Yeolvilton).


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Bill King is an excellent buy. I'd also recommend Genevieve Undead (by Jack Yeolvilton).


Forgot about the Genevieve Omnibus. I haven't read it in so long. But it's a good one too. Same with the Vampire Wars Omnibus.


----------



## LordofEndTimes999 (Jun 28, 2010)

yeah i have heard great reviews on the gotrex and felix books having the second omnibus althought i did not read it yet. I am currently reading grey seer and I am about half way through it. So far it has been a really good book. i Also have read blood for the blood god and palace of the plague lord all great books. If you have every beem interested in Skaven in the slightest bit then you will def really enjot Grey Seer


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Malus Darkblade is a good set of books, especially if you like Dark Elves.


----------



## Freedirtyneedles (Oct 22, 2009)

so far I agree with almost everything posted before me, though I did get bored with Gortrek doing the same thing before every battle.(that being said I am caught up on the series even though I've been "bored" with the series for like 10 years)
my 3 faves of the warhammer series are :
necromancer 
enemy within
and the blackhearts omnibus.
def worth mentioning em.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

My recommended 3 for the WHFB books has to be:
Malus Darkblade
Genevieve omnibus
Forged by chaos


----------

